# Former Bellator champ Marcos Galvao has savings stolen in robbery



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good to see everyone supporting someone in that position. Tough, tough spot. Once he gets a few fights in he'll get it back.



> Marcos Galvao went to Brazil on vacation following his loss to Emmanuel Sanchez at Bellator 175, and had an unpleasant surprise when he flew back home to New York.
> 
> The former Bellator bantamweight champion returned to New York on Thursday morning following a 15-day trip to Brazil, and found out that someone invaded his home and stole the money he had saved from his most recent fights.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Has he never heard of banks? They may shady and unscrupulous but as a rule of the thumb your money tends to be safer there than in an unattended safe in your apartment.


----------

